# Ryobi 410r Cultivator Fuel Return Line



## dsm2109 (Mar 19, 2010)

Newbie. First post. All fuel lines/primer bulb crumbled. Got all new replacement lines and primer bulb assembly. Found pictures on this site for reference. Very nice. Question is about the return line. Don't find a fitting to attach return line to the fuel tank. Thought it might be inside the tank, but don't find it. No fitting came with the new line I just purchased. Is the return line held in place with a fitting or by friction [big line into small hole]? Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Just held in by friction. Some have a little plastic coupler fitting that is on the end of the line just inside the tank to help keep the line from pulling out.


----------



## dsm2109 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the help glenjudy.


----------



## becbec5 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Ryobi Cultivator 410- fuel lines, primer bulb*

I too replaced my bulb and fuel lines, now when I pump the primer to get it full of gas the bulb doesn't fill up with fuel, the air is being pushed into the tank but nothing is being drawn back into the bulb... can you help please


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

I have the same problem. I wonder if I have the fuel lines backwards?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Check out this link for help with the fuel line routing.Hope this helps.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/34693


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'll give it a look.


----------



## Loblolly77 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey;

If your air purge bulb is not drawing fuel from the carb, and your fuel lines are not leaking, try closing the H & L needles (if any) and pump the bulb, if it now draws fuel, your nozzle check valve in the carb is leaking air back into the metering chamber, this also causes the engine to lean out at idle and stall. The check valve can sometimes be relaced depending on the carb you have, it's part of the main nozzle on a butterfly type carb.


----------

